# Can other animals share quarters with miniature goats?



## muddipuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

Are there any other animals that could share living quarters with my 2 miniature nigerians? Rabbits? Sheep? Ducks?:/


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

muddipuppy said:
			
		

> Are there any other animals that could share living quarters with my 2 miniature nigerians? Rabbits? Sheep? Ducks?:/


Chickens typically do well with goats and vice versa, also cats(once the goats get used to them).


----------



## freemotion (Apr 24, 2011)

Ducks will get into the water and fowl it (hee-hee, pun intended).  If you choose chickens, be sure to figure out a way to keep them out of the hay and the water.  Look for places they will perch above the food and water and plan in advance.  Even with careful planning, you will likely have to reconfigure things once or twice....or more....until you can keep the goat's stuff clean.

I let me chickens and goats range together but they sleep in different quarters.  I didn't like the hens pooping all night in the goat's area.  It takes training whenever new hens are added....I have to go out at dusk and often hand-carry the determined ones to the coop until they get it.  

I ended up adding poultry netting above the walls of my barn to keep the hens out of the kidding stalls and out of the hay storage area.  We now have a workable arrangement.....for now!


----------



## elevan (Apr 24, 2011)

My goats share company with chickens, llama, and horses...I have a couple of cats that use the field as a "pass through"

The chickens are locked in a separate coop at night but everyone else shares the barn.


----------



## muddipuppy (Apr 24, 2011)

what about rabbits?


----------



## Goatmasta (Apr 24, 2011)

I did have chickens with my goats, however I found that chickens are little cocci spreaders.  They have to sit on the water bucket to drink or hang out or whatever then goats drink water etc....   

  Sheep are out as there is a copper issue ie goats need it and sheep die from it.

  No idea about rabbits.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 25, 2011)

Sheep can do wellwith goats you just have to feed them separate to keep the sheep from getting the copper. In fact goatsamd sheep do great and work synergesticly in tandem in the field. Goats eat brush and sheep eat the grass


----------



## crazyland (Apr 25, 2011)

My cats, poultry and goats all mingle together. 
I just make sure the goats are in their pen when I feed the poultry, and they come out when the poultry are done eating.
The goats love to use the chicken coop for shade. The ducks and chickens have laid eggs in the goats pen. The cats have played with the kids.


----------

